# Early morning light



## bearswede (Mar 7, 2005)

Some semi-cabins, op meds & inks in my north-facing window of a dawning, yawning morning...


----------



## barnidoyll (Mar 7, 2005)

Excellent photo of your bottles. Really like those amber / brown ones as they look so good with the light shining through them.


----------



## bigkitty53 (Mar 8, 2005)

Nice display and great picture Ron!

 Thanks for sharing!

 KAT


----------



## bearswede (Mar 8, 2005)

Thanks for all your kind words...

 Nice to hear from you again, kat...It seems like it's been awhile... Has any nice old black glass passed your way recently?

 Ron


----------



## bigkitty53 (Mar 12, 2005)

Afraid not,Ron[&o].Just a label only 3-piece beer last year.

 Was away in the UK and there wasn't time to get online-too hectic!

 KAT


----------

